# ***** Progress Report *****



## lina (Oct 30, 2003)

Time to start a journal, eating clean and exercising....I have been so busy and not online much but will change this starting Monday Nov 3 (after Halloween! and after a Halloween bash Nov 1!)

I will focus on progress, and go from there.


----------



## Jenny (Oct 30, 2003)

YAY, LINA'S BACK!!  

Hey honey  So good to have you back! Looking forward to see you kick some ass


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 31, 2003)

glad to see you have awaken from the internet dead 
looking forward to reading your journey


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 31, 2003)

Welcome back.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 31, 2003)

YEAH!!! Welcome back Lina!!!!


----------



## Eggs (Oct 31, 2003)

Hey Lina!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 31, 2003)

holy, not have heard from in a long time!
dang! Are those...YOUR abs?
sweet!
be great talking with my friend again!


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 31, 2003)

I've MISSED you!  I'm so glad you're back with us.  I'll be following along in your journal (and I promise not to whore it up too much!)


----------



## lina (Oct 31, 2003)

Hi everyone! THANKS FOR THE WELCOME!!! And Burner those WAS my abs.. they are all squishy, fat and gross right now! (cry) I have eaten crap for months and haven't seen a gym forever and somehow don't have the motivation to get back like before... so everyone Puleez kick my ass and whore in here as much as you want.  

Hope everyone is well and I missed you all.. I forgot how to post and use smilies so I'll be like TP for a while... !  

Ok, sitting here at the door for all the trick or treaters to come and haven't eaten any candy today... so that's a start... one day at a time! I'll go snooping around in everyone's journal to catch up...


----------



## Dero (Oct 31, 2003)

Good to see ya back here...Missed ya!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 31, 2003)

so..what kind of candy do you have? Hershy stuff? baby ruth? kit kats?
whatchamacallits?

I bet you look just fine!


----------



## lina (Oct 31, 2003)

Hi Dero, thank you!  Watsup with you?  Any more cool rides or concerts in Ottawa these days?

Burner, I have about 20 bags or so, so atleast 300 pieces of candy.  We live in a huge neighbourhood with that many kids and with a beautiful dry night, there will be tons of kids.  The other towns drive their kids to our neighborhood.  So if we don't give it out I'll send it to you!


----------



## Dero (Oct 31, 2003)

Oh PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZE don't do dat!!!
Burner high on sugar!!!!


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 31, 2003)

if you can make it through Halloween with that much candy in the house and not eat it then you definitely do have the motivation and you are done eating crap!  that's like a super human feat (which is why i don't buy the candy 'til moments before it's time to hand out.  i can't be trusted)


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 31, 2003)

that's funny NG!
I can just see you now...kids come to the door..see you in your work out gear..passed out on the floor..laying on a pile of wrappers..and a 'chocolate mustache'...


No..don't send them to me! I am a fatty already! no chocolate!


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 31, 2003)

your close Burner02!  i'd either be bouncing off the walls from the sugar or locked in the bathroom with a killer stomach ache.

actually - both would happen.  it's just a matter of when they knock.  but either way - there'd be a chocolate mustache and a huge pile of wrappers!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 31, 2003)

Have you seen the movie, Daddy Day Care, w/ Eddie Murphy?
The kids ate all kinds of junk food..then went ballistic. The one father said..what goes up...must come down....
reminded me of what you posted. Seen that movie, Lina? Pretty good family movie.


----------



## lina (Oct 31, 2003)

You two are too funny!  NG, how are you?  I am kinda like you... all or nothing you know?  So today, I am not craving the sugar since I'm so disgusted with myself.... snacking on some fish... funny, I guess after a while your body does tell you you need some nutrition....Burner, I haven't seen that movie... but I will remember that one next time though I am not an Eddie Murphy fan... and you still haven't lost that great sense of humor!  How's it going with buznuz?  And Kristin?


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 31, 2003)

i hear you.  i have will of steel - or none at all!

let's be "steely" together.  deal?


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 1, 2003)

how did your halloween go?
The club was beyond packed...too many people to really have fune. I didn't have to worry about fights though...
so..how much candy do you still have?


----------



## lina (Nov 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> i hear you.  i have will of steel - or none at all!
> 
> let's be "steely" together.  deal?



It's a deal! I will check your journal for some ideas, eating plans, etc.


----------



## lina (Nov 3, 2003)

Journal update:

Monday, Nov 3

Went out to eat last night with hubby and got major food poisoning.  Lesson learned - don't eat in China town!  Barf and runs, cramps, the whole glamorous galore scenario..  So I will take it easy today, with blands food and settle my tummy.  I have a very sensitive tummy and the funny thing is hubby ate the same thing and has no reaction!  It is not the first time that everyone eats the same thing and I would be the only to get sick!

Burner, all the halloween candy has been taken away by the "Friendly Halloween Witch" the night of Halloween and she bring little trinkets, presents the next morning for children  !  Did you dress up at the club? Let me guess, a terrifying bouncer?

We had a grand time at my friend's Halloween party.  I will post pics....


----------



## Jenny (Nov 3, 2003)

Aww, I'm sorry that food made you sick  Was it at least worth it? 
Get better soon honey!


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 3, 2003)

Sorry you got sick Lina.  Take it easy and feel better soon!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2003)

g'morning, Lina!
Sorry you got sick! That is not fun. I thinkI inhereted my mother's weak stomach..so I have to be careful what I eat as well...

Yeah..I was dressed as a.....bouncer on Halloween!
That night sucked. Too packed. Next year will be better..when I will not be working at night..


Well, an ex-renon Marine friend of mine gave me advice: if having your problems..have bread and water to fix it. forgot what to eat if need to get going again..that's what I get for listening..


----------



## Dero (Nov 7, 2003)

Lina,hope you are feeling better by now...Cheerioh ...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 10, 2003)

g'morning, Lina!
How was the weekend? What did you do?
How are you feeling?


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2003)

welcome back


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2003)

WHERE IS THE AUTHOR OF THIS THREAD??????


----------



## Jenny (Nov 11, 2003)

Lina, come back


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2003)

hiya Jenny!
well, seeings as Lina isn't here to post up her journal..we should post it up to keep it alive. Whaddya think?
How's things? Time is getting close to your coming over across the big pond! Too bad I don't live closer to Justin..or we could have had a great double date! Some other time!


----------



## lina (Nov 18, 2003)

HELLO EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks for thinking of me... I need it!!!! I love you all! Yeah, I know this journal is getting to be a joke!   Please come and whore and post whenever you want...

I was going to post a whining post but that aint going to help...Life has been so busy lately with school, family and a new business venture.  I have started my own business part-time and things have been so crazy lately.  Sometimes I wonder whether I will ever get back my fitness drive I had before.  Looking back the last 2 years I have been in the gym 6 days a week at 6am every morning, even when I was on vacation.  I seem to have shifted this drive elsewhere now and can't get back into it.  There isn't enuf time in the day to do what I want to do.  Sleep? What is that? My diet S U C K as well, no vits, not enuf protein and calories.  I know what I need to do, but the motivation is not there.  Coming here helps and I am so glad to see so many of you thinking of me! ... I guess, I whined anyway 

My plan:  I aiming for 3 days weights and 3 days cardio.  
Day 1: Chest/Back/Abs
Day 2: Cardio
Day 3: Arms/Shoulders/Abs
Day 4: Cardio
Day 5: Legs/Abs
Day 6: Cardio

Eating Plan: More protein, 5 meals, more EFA, vits, less sugar, less splenda, more water.

Monday
I made it to the gym yesterday, so that was good.  I did chest/back/abs.  Totally down in strength, no endurance.  But felt good being back into it.  Diet needs help so I won't post.  

Tuesday
I still need to workout.  My plan today: cardio. Either elliptical or running in the basement machines.

Meal 1: 
coffee, cream, splenda
2 eggs (*not enuf protein)
thyroid pills


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 19, 2003)

hey girly!
whine away! That's what we are here for! Just priorituze your needs / wants and do what you ahve to do! I know fomr reading and 'talking' with you for the past couple years...that you are a highly motivated and well time managed woman! If need, look over your old pics..and visualize yourself back at that point..then set to make it there again!
You know, all things will improve when you get back into your old great shape again! 
Juat take your time, and get back into it!
we are here for ya!


----------

